# $39.99 wasted because I can't download Windows 8 from MIcrosoft



## psam3 (Jan 14, 2008)

So I bought an upgrade license and I am trying to run Microsoft's download Windows 8 program, but every time I try to do it I get an error that says: The download task did not complete. Unspecified error. 
There is another icon on the desktop called Windows 8 setup. When clicking on this icon I get an error box labeled Unloading the box. The error says: An error was encountered. Unspecified error. 
I got that second icon by following some instructions I found on the Forum on Microsoft's Windows website. It also said something about deleting some folder within another folder called AppData, which doesn't even exist where they claim it should, within the user folder. Is this a known problem and are there any solutions?


----------



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

If you are on 7. Click start button & your user name.
If you don't have Menu bar showing press the Alt key once then press the Tools button
click on Folder options & View tab

Scroll down and check Show hidden folders App Data should be visible.
You may also have to check show System files


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you have a firewall blocking the download? 

You can always contact Microsoft for assistance or a refund, your money has not been wasted.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Also make sure you do not have any power options set to sleep mode.
Another. - Open the device manager. Scroll to Networks adapters and right click. You will see the adapter in use and others. If you are on wireless, then that is it, otherwise choose the Ethernet adapter. Whichever, right click and select "Properties" and then the Power management tab. Untick "Allow the computer to turn off ...etc.


----------

